

Router man - muriithi
http://www.networkworld.com/supp/2006/anniversary/032706-routerman.html?page=1

======
beilabs
Never realized he was deeply involved in JXTA. Used the JXTA project about 4
years ago and it seemed to be in a constant state of flux. Not sure what
happened to it and if it's still being actively developed....was one of the
better P2P frameworks at the time....

------
the_real_r2d2
It's an old article from Netword World but it is interesting. I read it a
while ago but I remember that was very informative in how William Yeager
conceived the architecture of the multi-protocol router (which in deed I think
it was the multi-protocol feature the big hit of Cisco over Wellfleet).

